# Ground blind for recurve?



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a double bull recurve but they are on the pricey side but work well


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

One reason I'm digging my CH 

With its compact size it runs great in blinds even straight up and down


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Ameristep makes very nice, inexpensive blinds. I shoot a 66" bow but need to have it canted to shoot thru the windows. Check the dimensions, the one I have is about 72" high. Unpacks and folds up very easy


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a Primos something or the other in the XL size. I paid less than $100 from cabelas - works great, nice big blind that is easy to shoot out of.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I make my own. I have a piece of camo duck blind material. I roll it up and carry it in with me. I carry several pieces of OD decoy anchor cord and some rubber bands. With these and a few dead branches I can set up an irregularly shaped blind in a few minutes. It does not have the roof, but still works well for me.


----------



## joebobf (Apr 9, 2012)

I just bought "The Club" XXL by Primos. It has plenty of room, seems well constructed and easy setup. Shop around and you can find it in the $180 range.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions so far.

The double bull looks nice, but is a little more than I'd like to spend at the moment. 
I saw a few of those Ameristep ones and the Primos XL. Liked a few of them, thanks. 

Got a few more question. 

*I notice a lot of them mention "shoot through mesh". Help me to understand this please. Is it a mesh screen that is camo on one side and you literally shoot a arrow through it, putting a hole in it? Sorry, might sound like a silly question, but I never seen or been in one before. 

*How long do you leave your blind set up ready to go before you go hunting in them. I figured you would want to leave them up a few weeks to let the deer get used to the structure?

*Also, anyone use the Barronett Grounder 350 Hunting Blind? I notice its a good size (advertised for 3 man). Good height, and cost just a little over 100 bucks. 

I actually have a 8'x 6' military pattern camo tarp I thought about using to just make a quick blind. If I can't find anything that looks interesting, I might just try to make something then. I really like the idea of having something I can just pop up and be ready to go. The only times I'll be really using the blind is when I'm hunting with a partner.

Again, appreciate it guys, very helpful!


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Deer do not like the "black hole" effect if you leave the windows "open" (Turkey and antelope don't seem to mind} I have shot thru the mesh at yearlings x2 at less than 20 yds. when I shot a compound,and had them both duck below the arrow, even when I aimed at the bottom of the chest! I think the arrow cutting thru the mesh shook the blind a bit . just my observations. I would say "brush " your blind in as much as possible and leave it a couple of weeks so the deer can get used to it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

The only one I've used is the one I own, Double Bull "Double Wide". It was a little spendy but seemed to be built better than the others I looked at. I have no trouble with my 64" recurve out of it but it helps to situate it so the deer is level or slightly above you. Shooting downhill out of the blind might be tough, it puts your upper limb closer to the roof.

It's a very nice blind but I rarely use it, too claustrophobic for me. I like to watch birds and other critters when I'm out, not just peek through little windows. It's nice in the rain though!


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

I have a double bull recurve model also...I bought it 10 years ago...use it 15 times a year at least and it's still really nice..I think they're $300 or so now.


Dewayne


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

vabowdog said:


> I have a double bull recurve model also...I bought it 10 years ago...use it 15 times a year at least and it's still really nice..I think they're $300 or so now.
> 
> 
> Dewayne


What inch bow you shoot out of it ? 

I think they are retry good also 

I got lucky 

I had one of the original ones before Primos bought them and I loaned it to a buddy who took it on a hunt and left it there 

I was pissed till he bought me the recurve model to replace it so I paid less than 200 originally


----------



## monsterbuck29 (Jul 20, 2006)

If you can find one. Try a Barronet snake eyes venom 375. They are really big and tall. And the windows are made low enough to be able to shoot out of. Hope this helps. God bless.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Joe, I've shot a 70" longbow out of one...almost horizontal?..LOL!!!


Mainly I hunt with a 62-64" recurve you've got to be careful with the top limb and the bottom for that matter..I've went 7 years straight and killed deer from my DB..


Dewayne


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Double bull seems very popular. Alright I think I got it now. Thanks for the info, helps a lot


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

Go to Primos web site and check out the 'shack attack'. $249.95, can't get any closer to budget than that.


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

Ameristep Penthouse is worth a look.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Appreciate it guys,

Since the Double Bull is so popular and a bit more than I would Like to spend, I think I will buy that one next year. I can just use my camo tarp this year and make a simple structure.

Thanks again!


----------



## 99% (Feb 5, 2014)

Stub, when you shop next year consider the asat camo pattern, I believe it makes the GB that much more effective.


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

Shappel's 360


----------



## mag92803 (Feb 15, 2014)

Check out the "Big Mike" by Baronnet. It comes in a couple of different camo patterns, is very easy to set up and take down, sells for about $150, and it's 84" tall. I have one in the blood trail pattern.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

I hunt from the ground and use natural material for blinds. I would get claustrophobic in an enclosed blind...I need my periphery active all the time for shot recall with my style. Make sure you shoot from one before you buy one, in case you have my affliction. 8^).


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

ameristep doghouse is what i have and it fits me and my 66'' longbow, just got to cant it just a lil bit which i already do

it was 40 bucks on ebay


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

I agree with Joe Paranee regarding the Double Bull Blinds.......They are expensive, but completely worth it. The quality is second to nothing and so is the warranty. When my son and I left ours up in a farmer's field during gun season and a foot of snow collapsed it and broke two poles, DB/Primos replaced them at no charge. I insisted that I pay for them and they wouldn't hear it - sent me 3 free of charge. You can buy cheaper blinds and they will not last like the DB - in the long run you will save money with the quality of these. We've killed deer, turkey and even coyotes from them. They are a no brainer for kids and hunting; safe, reliable and easy for youngins' to take a nap in........nothing better to learn from. Although I don't personally hunt much at all from them these days, they are easy enough to shoot a recurve from. There are limits of course, as with anything else, but that's hunting and it's the way it should be.


----------



## Mr cheebo (Nov 1, 2010)

Just to help you save a few bucks call primos and ask about their refurbished blinds for a huge discount.

hope this helps

Wayne Walker


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. Going to be looking into a Double blind. Hopefully get one before turkey season.


----------



## JustSomeDude (Jan 27, 2013)

These aren't cheap, but will be my next ground blind
http://www.hiddenhunterblinds.com


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

I have 4 Double Bulls Blinds. Two Original DB's Matrix, one Dark Horse, and an old T2 (my favorite). From my knees I can use my 66" Big River. My 62" Toelke is perfect out of the blind.


----------

